# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Popcorn - 5 year old male leucistic Texas ratsnake

## CA cowgirl

This guy has been my best garbage disposal ever.  Also the most stinky one.  Prolific pooper.  Very observant of what's going on outside his house and never wants to go back into his house when I'm ready to put him away.  He's about 5' long and a good looking dude.  Rather docile to hold these days though I never move quickly with him nor reach near his face.  He never minded being near the cat, and the cat didn't mind either.  Never bred him before, I don't think the world needs more lucy TX rats!  Oh, and he used to be quite jumpy and snippy as a yearling.  He bit me twice the first time I held him, and for no reason (indeed he is a TX ratsnake).  Thus due to his white coloring and his nature, he was named "Popcorn."  Suits him well.  Here's a couple pix I took the other day.


Freshly cleaned home... can't quite tell a ratsnake lives here


Close-up of said home


And Popcorn scours his house to - perhaps to find an opening or perhaps to mark it with his pooh... one never knows!

----------

_Anya_ (05-21-2013),*Bogertophis* (06-16-2018),C.Marie (06-17-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (11-18-2018)

----------


## rabernet

Hi - I really like your enclosure, and your Popcorn is a great looking snake! Do you keep any other rat snakes, or is he your only one?

----------


## ReptileJenna

Popcorn needs to meet my snake... whose name is Popcorn. Instant friendship. His full name is Buttered Popcorn, because he is a butter male.  :Razz: 

That would actually be a great costume contest entry. A bunch of corn snakes (white and buttered) in a popcorn bag  :Smile:

----------


## valhalha30

HE IS BEAUTIFUL! I would really love to get one now lol. If you don't mind me asking, how much was he when you got him? I'm so interested in getting one ^_^

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I have an 11 year old lucy TX ratsnake named Zephyr. Ive had him since he was a tiny baby, and he is a great snake. He is also my stinkiest messiest snake lol....not only does he poop a lot, he also pees a lot too!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## valhalha30

I'm so jealous of you guys! I'd love to have a snake that pretty! Anyone know of trusted breeders or sellers of leucristic TX rats up my way? Or at all? lol Or at least how much they are sold for?
I'm so interested. Sorry if I'm being annoying or gushing too much  :Embarassed:

----------


## Coleslaw007

He's gorgeous!

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> I'm so jealous of you guys! I'd love to have a snake that pretty! Anyone know of trusted breeders or sellers of leucristic TX rats up my way? Or at all? lol Or at least how much they are sold for?
> I'm so interested. Sorry if I'm being annoying or gushing too much


Not sure where you can get one around your way, but theyre pretty inexspensive. The last show i saw them at they were like $20-$30. I sold the last of my babies for $30. Beware of their unpredictable attitudes tho!

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

valhalha30 (03-22-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

Wow! I thought they'd be more. Saw babies online for $90, but I'm afraid of buying anything online. If they really are that inexpensive, that makes my pursuit for one even more dedicated. I would've never thought that a gorgeous snake like that would be 30 bucks! Guess I need to call some of my local breeders and see if they have any or know where to get one.

----------


## valhalha30

Well, I have two breeders/sellers looking out for a leucistic texas rat for me.... one was on the hunt for 2 weeks now, and hasn't gotten any leads yet... he has been looking at other reptile shows he goes to, and supposedly has a few friends of his looking for one for me too.... supposedly. I The other breeder/seller I contacted a few days ago said they'd keep me posted about finding one for me, but won't know about any until next wednesday....... so, I have a few lines out... but no bites yet. I hope they aren't giving me the run around, and are actually looking for me..... and if they are actually looking, apparently finding a Lucy TX ratsnake is like trying to find sasquatch. I'm trying to be patient, but with so many people I talk to saying they've owned one or highly recommend getting one, it's making me desperate for getting one. At this point, I'll accept just about any size, age, but I still really want a male, at least. I've been told to avoid buying one from a website.... but that may be my only way of getting one....... with the local reptile shows nearing the show dates, I'm beccoming so antsy about finding one. The breeders/sellers I contacted are going to be at both shows, so, hopefully, something comes up by then.
I'm sorry for beeching (er-hem, to keep this PG) and venting and being melodramatic  :Razz: ...... but I've never fallen soooo hard for a certain type of snake before. They say patience is a virtue...... for a reason lol.

----------


## lmtrej

Popcorn looks great cowgirl, I can't wait for mine to be full grown.

vallhalla30, I'd say your best bet would be to try the Hamburg, Pa reptile show, I don't think I've been to that expo and not seen a leucy tx rat. I got mine there for $25.00 last May.  Despite their reputation he's one of my calmest snakes.

----------

valhalha30 (04-10-2013)

----------


## valhalha30

That's a hike for me lol, maybe someday I'll venture that way, but thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## sweety314

I know this is an old thread, but I (obviously) haven't been able to post in a looooong time.😥 Just wanted to say that's a beautiful snake gorgeous tank!

Looking to buy another LTR if anybody knows of 1-2 for sale. Love, love, love our boy & want a couple more.

----------

